# black specks on plant



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

in the past week or so I have been noticeing little black specks on my sword plant. I recently added more light to my tank and the plant as a whole is actually starting to look healthier. I am just wondering what these specks are, and will they spread? I tried to rub them off thinking they were alge but it wouldn't wipe off. I do have a single snail that came attached to the plant when I bought it and thought it might be eggs but I doubt it because when I tried to rub them off they didn't have a texture. Here are some pics that might help out, I have a shitty camera so I don't know how if you can see them or not.

View attachment 61288


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

can't see the pic too good, but black specs on plant leaves are usually a sign of black-brush algea. It won't rub off too easily, and yes, it will spread, if you don't balance out light, CO2, and fertilizer.

You can either: Get algea eaters such as caridinia japonica(shrimp) Siamese algea eaters, and otocinclus catfish, which will be eaten if you have Piranhas..

Or, scrub the leaves gently with a sponge, or a toothbrush every so often

Or give the plant a 1teaspoon of bleach to 1 gallon water bath, then toothbrush it off. If the plant is healthy, it won't hurt it. Just dip the leaves for 2 minutes, and try not to dip the roots. then u will need to rinse the plant off with tap water, then soak it for a few minutes in water with chlorine remover in it. This will kill the algea on the plant, but doesn't guarantee it will never come back.

Best bet is to experiment with balancing light, CO2 and fertilizer. This will take time, be patient.


----------

